# Homeline fans



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I always use CH or SQ'd...but this time I used one for a job of mine...I have put in dozens for a EC I sub in for....$49 at big orange...:whistling2:...so here your fodder...:laughing:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

I put a homeline in my house last year.

But, I gotta tell ya mine looks alot better. :thumbup:


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Why plywood?


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

old firepac in there and the sheetrock was cut funny up to it so put that up to cover the unsightly hole..


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

homeline IS square D. neat concept.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

RGH said:


> I always use CH or SQ'd...but this time I used one for a job of mine...I have put in dozens for a EC I sub in for....$49 at big orange...:whistling2:...so here your fodder...:laughing:


Homline, all the problems of a Sq D arranged panel, without the benefit of QO breakers.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The only thing I would like to see with those is full length neutral bars. I still fail to see what peoples gripes are about GE, Homeline, etc. Who cares they all work fine. I have two homelines in the house. No problems. Put in quite a few for customers, no problems. Same for other brands.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Barring local codes, but I think installing that GFI was a mistake. It's not needed and since you installed it in a finished basement, it would have to be on an AFCI breaker (the picture is too small to determine if it is)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

backstay said:


> Homline, all the problems of a Sq D arranged panel, without the benefit of QO breakers.



Other'n the mounting, I've heard the only diff between QO and HO is the HO doesn't have the VisiTrip. The innards are the same.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Good catch on the gfi. Easy to forget something like that. So used to doing them in unfinished basement.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Unpainted pluywood and a flush receptacle mounted on the surface screams bush league to me.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

tkb said:


> .......... a flush receptacle mounted on the surface screams bush league to me.


'Specially one that is not nippled to the panel.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Other'n the mounting, I've heard the only diff between QO and HO is the HO doesn't have the VisiTrip. The innards are the same.


My understanding as well.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

k_buz said:


> Why plywood?


Appears to be mounted directly to a outside basement wall, space for condensation.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

347sparky said:


> Appears to be mounted directly to a outside basement wall, space for condensation.


:no:


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> 'Specially one that is not nippled to the panel.


:yes: :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Homeline is pretty much all I use. It's slightly less expensive than the other brands, especially with the value packs, and is better quality IMO. The only thing I really dislike about Square D is their AFCI and GFCI breakers. Why do they have to be so big when the other brands are the same size as a regular breaker?


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Is that resi? 

If not, NM in a drop ceiling?:whistling2:


Edit. Never mind since this is the residential forum. :wallbash:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

i have seen enough burnt bus stabs to stick with a copper bus. Not that copper prevents this 100%, but i have seen a lot less burnt copper buses than AL.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

347sparky said:


> Appears to be mounted directly to a outside basement wall, space for condensation.


2x4 framed..insulated walls....gfi per nys code supplement...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

RGH said:


> 2x4 framed..insulated walls....gfi per nys code supplement...


I see you used deadly SE cable. Is it exposed outside as well?


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

480sparky said:


> 'Specially one that is not nippled to the panel.


2x4 handy box as per nys supplemental....gfic outlet within sight of service panel.....


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Peter D said:


> I see you used deadly SE cable. Is it exposed outside as well?


 yep...we use seu all over nys...


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

RGH said:


> 2x4 framed..insulated walls....gfi per nys code supplement...


Ok, hard to see on a I-pod screen!


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

we are not required to paint backer boards inside ...outside varies by town...one local guy requires out side be black....other towns/city's varies...NYS is a mess...this is a standard resi panel set up...go in any home and this is what you will be bidding on....hardwire co2/smoke is reqiured aswell.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

RGH said:


> yep...we use seu all over nys...



Yeah, I know. I'm just messing with you. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

RGH said:


> 2x4 handy box as per nys supplemental....gfic outlet within sight of service panel.....


You have to use a handy box? Or is the rule just for an outlet?


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

nys supplemental re; AFIC....only reqiured when addition or new home is built..panel swaps are treated as a repair as for AFIC...


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Peter D said:


> You have to use a handy box? Or is the rule just for an outlet?


its just the metod we all use....odd I know...you should read our pool and spa supplements....folks buy a $799 above ground pool and electrical bids avg $700/$900 and bonding is a whole nutter story...and we have to install a separate outlet for servicing the pool on ded cir with gfic...ya wanna hear screams bid pools and spas


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

RGH said:


> its just the metod we all use....odd I know...you should read our pool and spa supplements....folks buy a $799 above ground pool and electrical bids avg $700/$900 and bonding is a whole nutter story...*and we have to install a separate outlet for servicing the pool on ded cir with gfic...*ya wanna hear screams bid pools and spas


That's an NEC requirement, not just a NY thing. We all have to do it.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Peter D said:


> That's an NEC requirement, not just a NY thing. We all have to do it.


I think he is talking about the service recep. not the pool receptacle. I don't see where that has to be on a dedicated circuit


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I think he is talking about the service recep. not the pool receptacle. I don't see where that has to be on a dedicated circuit



Oh right, I just assumed it would be on a dedicated circuit since you usually have to mount the service outlet on the same post as the pump outlet.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I think he is talking about the service recep. not the pool receptacle. I don't see where that has to be on a dedicated circuit


 what I should say is the service recp has to be within 25 feet of pool/spa..be gfic...and be on a separate cir from pool/spa cir.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

RGH said:


> what I should say is the service recp has to be within 25 feet of pool/spa..be gfic...and be on a separate cir from pool/spa cir.


Yeah, so that is right out of the NEC then.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

RGH said:


> hardwire co2/smoke is reqiured aswell.


So that's a hardwired unit on the wall?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I've noticed in a lot of the pics on here (forum, not this particular thread) that a GFCI receptacle is mounted just below the panel. I've always wondered why!
I understand if it's in a basement and there is no other receptacle. But just wondered if people just stick one there because it's any easy install.
Or is there another reason that I'm not getting?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> But just wondered if people just stick one there because it's any easy install.


Yeah, that's pretty much the reason why. It's the fastest and easiest way to meet the code rule.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Peter D said:


> So that's a hardwired unit on the wall?


yeah...service changes require 1 installed near utility room furnance and hot water tank were in this room plus a toilet lol


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RGH said:


> 2x4 handy box as per nys supplemental....gfic outlet within sight of service panel.....



And the exposed NM?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> And the exposed NM?


What about it?


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

We put a GFCI receptacle under panels in every residence. It meats the code, but more than that it is great for power while building.

We usually just use offset nipples though.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

480sparky said:


> And the exposed NM?


passes everytime...some I've seen guys loop it and staple it...sloppy..you can use an off-set nipple....but inspectors/code don't require it....I figure since it is on backer board they don't give it anymind...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RGH said:


> passes everytime...some I've seen guys loop it and staple it...sloppy..you can use an off-set nipple....but inspectors/code don't require it....I figure since it is on backer board they don't give it anymind...



Wouldn't pass 'round here. :no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Wouldn't pass 'round here. :no:


Why, because someone might take an axe to 2" of romex?


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

all fun aside...this is a basic 100amp update for a 1200 sq ft home we call gas on gas...(gas stove,furnance,hot water tank)....the craigs list trunk slammers will thrown 1 in for $800....(drops) now thats a ball buster....glad I am near retirement...there was $500 in material here with can/riser...ect...permits/inspection addl't as well...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Why, because someone might take an axe to 2" of romex?


No, because the inspectors say so.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No, because the inspectors say so.


Great reason. :no:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

480sparky said:


> No, because the inspectors say so.


so Ken....this will pass here...what would you have to change to make it pass in corn country?...are the locals all the same or do differnet towns/city inpectors bust balls on different things? In the city I would have to nipple the gfic...that is the only difference on this panel from town to city...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RGH said:


> so Ken....this will pass here...what would you have to change to make it pass in corn country?...are the locals all the same or do differnet towns/city inpectors bust balls on different things? In the city I would have to nipple the gfic...that is the only difference on this panel from town to city...


Chase would be all that's required.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Am I the only one out here anymore that thinks that Homeline is junk. I hardly ever use them even though they're cheap. My customers don't usually tell me what type, brand etc. of panel to use. I mostly use QO.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wendon said:


> Am I the only one out here anymore that thinks that Homeline is junk. I hardly ever use them even though they're cheap. My customers don't usually tell me what type, brand etc. of panel to use. I mostly use QO.


So, what's the difference between the two?


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

I've put in quite a few Homelines in without any problems.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

thoenew said:


> We put a GFCI receptacle under panels in every residence. It meats the code, but more than that it is great for power while building.
> 
> We usually just use offset nipples though.


What code?


----------



## DERITM (Apr 8, 2009)

On my bench right now is a QO120 and an HOM120 both dissected. Identical interiors except for no visitrip flag on Homeline.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

DERITM said:


> On my bench right now is a QO120 and an HOM120 both dissected. Identical interiors except for no visitrip flag on Homeline.


Pics


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

DERITM said:


> On my bench right now is a QO120 and an HOM120 both dissected. Identical interiors except for no visitrip flag on Homeline.


----------

